# portage+http proxy ja autenticado

## b1sh0p

Pessoal boa noite.

Galera existe algum arquivo onde faca a edicao e utilize um usuario e senha para q seja usado ao rodar o sync do portage?

Preciso saber pois instalei uma vm aqui no servico mas nao atualiza por nada e como nao instalei pacotes de navegacao nao sei se esta tudo certo... mais uma, a rede aqui bloqueia pacotes icmp p fora ou seja... so pingar hosts num da certo rs*

Alguem pode me ajudar?

abs t+

----------

## elissoncosta

Boa tarde,

Insira a seguinte variável no arquivo "/etc/make.conf":

RSYNC_PROXY="usuario:senha@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:3128"

 :Smile: 

--

Elisson Costa

----------

## b1sh0p

cara tentei tb e nao rolou aqui tem uma rede com auth radius... entao estou tentando uma saida com o vpnc... mas ta bem complicado.

----------

